# Goodbye, my lovlies.



## templet0n (Nov 18, 2013)

Recently I moved across the country, and well, ever since I got here I've been losing rats. I had six to start with, and now I'm down to two.  So, this might be a bit long of a post...









*Poppy
*
My Poppy was a sweet girl. She minded her own business and never caused trouble, but she didn't take smack from any of the other girls. She ended up getting a middle ear abscess, had surgery in Cali, and was put to sleep in Michigan, as upon further examination, it was a lot deeper than they thought and it was just a mess. I love her. I miss her.








*Dapple

*Dapple was always trying to be the boss. She was a beautiful girl, but she never really liked being touched by people. She was always shy with us but she was happy. There's not a lot to say about her. She was a simple rat.








*Mishka

*Mishka was my baby girl. She was so sweet and gentle. She would lick and lick and lick and lick all day. She was always so gentle and loving. I miss her big round eyes and kisses.








*Scout
*
Little Scoutie was always on the move! She _loved_ her wheel. If anyone else was on it, she would run over and get on it with them, to make sure they were behaving on *her* wheel. Her death was hard. She passed away in my hands this afternoon. It wasn't easy. Now she's up there in rattie heaven, running on all the wheels she wants.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What beautiful and well cared for rats. I know how difficult it is to lose your little ones but you'll always have memories and photos to look back on and you still have time left to cherish with Iris and Tiger Lily <3


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I am so sorry. Losing a friend is hard.


----------

